# Funny Bicycle pictures thread



## slick (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought i would break the monotony of all the seriousness on here and start this thread. How about posting any type of funny or interesting bicycle pictures new, or old black and whites. here is a couple i borrowed form the internet i thought were pretty good.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2012)

That Muppet pic has been the wallpaper on my wifes computer for some time now,  Here's one that's good for a laugh.


----------



## dogdart (Aug 10, 2012)

Funny ? ...some may just think I'm stupid . but , this was taken of me  at either East Bay , or Volusia dirttrack a few years ago


----------



## OldRider (Aug 10, 2012)

Heres a few I like  The invisible bike and the last haul.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont know why


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a classic


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 10, 2012)

Those are too funny.


----------



## bike (Aug 10, 2012)

*no kidding*



slick said:


> I thought i would break the monotony of all the seriousness on here and start this thread. How about posting any type of funny or interesting bicycle pictures new, or old black and whites. here is a couple i borrowed form the internet i thought were pretty good.



ala peewee===
a friend of mine used to ride an old girls ballooner, with a loose crank no less,(terrible mechanic) from the beach at sam diego to el cajon passing the spandex boys on the way. A surfer buddy of mine said he was king of a particular mountain bike hill- I told him Clift woudl race him to the top- he said: "UP??????" my buddy is a monster does utimate fighting - if you saw him in the street you would not notice him-


----------



## OldRider (Aug 10, 2012)

Another couple that make me smile. Family outing and the Push me pull you bike!


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Remember to lock your beloved bike*


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 10, 2012)

*funny bike*




  Whoa! There is a guy that is happy to have a bike!


----------



## MR D (Aug 11, 2012)

volksboy57 said:


> View attachment 60741  Whoa! There is a guy that is happy to have a bike!




The big bad wolf huffed and puffed and still........


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 11, 2012)

This is a case of getting the cart before the bike


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 11, 2012)

Great thread slick.  I don't have any pictures to re post or share, just wanted to give your humorous pics a thumbs up.  My favorite being Bikewhorder's early 80's saddle love(awkward and kinda looks like my wife and I)
Keep em coming


----------



## slick (Aug 11, 2012)

volksboy57 said:


> View attachment 60741  Whoa! There is a guy that is happy to have a bike!




This is how you rebend a fork after hitting the curb. LOL!!!!


----------



## slick (Aug 11, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> This is a case of getting the cart before the bike.




Now this one is a good idea. It just needs kooler handlebars like some stingray apes. LOL!!


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 11, 2012)

slick said:


> Now this one is a good idea. It just needs kooler handlebars like some stingray apes. LOL!!




I was thinking maybe Throttle-By-Wire.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 16, 2012)

*Here are a few I found*

sad 

   bad 

   happy 

   sad


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 16, 2012)

*Photo!*

Oh my god!  First Historical reference of a BMX "move" on bicycle!  That guy may have been the first BMXer in the history of the sport!  First time ever and captured on film where 2 wheels INTENTIONALLY leave the ground!  Who is that man?  We need to find him and erect statues commemorating him and get him over to London for the Commencement Ceremonies at the Olympics as revered guest of honor!  FIND THAT FUGGER! Find out which state he was from and we need to get a Memorial Coliseum or Stadium built in his name!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 16, 2012)

*Woe woe*

Bahahahaha


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 16, 2012)

*My life story*

Can you relate....


----------



## nikkoo (Aug 16, 2012)

Those are very funny!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder what kind of ramp I would have to build to get my heavy cwc to imitate the kid in the black and white photo. Props to whoever he is and sacrificing his manhood to that stunt upon the landing.


----------

